# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo и IBM Services подписали партнёрское соглашение

## Labs

*
**Минск, 25 октября 2018 г.* — Компании Lenovo и IBM (NYSE:IBM) объявили о заключении партнёрского соглашения для повышения качества и эффективности работы центров технической поддержки Lenovo. В рамках соглашения IBM Services будет поставлять решения для колл-центров и сервисных специалистов, которые повысят качество обслуживания заказчиков Lenovo на рынках Северной и Латинской Америки и в странах EMEA.
Многолетнее соглашение, оцененное в 240 миллионов долларов, стало очередным этапом плодотворного сотрудничества IBM и Lenovo, ведущего историю с 2005 года.
Сегодня заказчики справедливо ожидают более высокий уровень сервисного обслуживания, чем раньше. Им необходимы взаимно интегрированные и эффективные сервисные услуги, доступные по одному клику в режиме 24х7. Согласно результатам исследования, проведённого IBM, все колл-центры мира ежегодно принимают более 265 миллиардов входящих звонков и затрачивают на это более 1 триллиона долларов. При этом 50% обращений заказчиков в службу поддержки остаются без решения. Данные, приводимые в недавнем исследовании, также свидетельствуют о том, что финансовые потери от плохо организованной службы технической поддержки, которые понесли компании по всему миру, составили более 75 миллиардов долларов в 2017 году — на 13 миллиардов больше, чем в 2016 году.
С другой стороны, огромной проблемой для сервисных специалистов становится информационная перегрузка. Операторам технической поддержки приходится обрабатывать большие объёмы информации, включая техническую документацию по новым версиям продуктов, обновлённые руководства пользователя, характеристики оборудования и ПО, историю обращений заказчиков и другую информацию. Цель любого колл-центра — быстрее решать проблемы пользователей, предоставлять точные ответы, повышать качество обслуживания, снижая при этом издержки. Для решения этой задачи необходимы новые подходы.
Новое соглашение между Lenovo и IBM выводит качество сервисного обслуживания на новый уровень. Теперь, когда заказчик соединяется с оператором технической поддержки ПК и мониторов Lenovo линейки Think, оператор мгновенно узнаёт, не только кто именно звонит, но и проблему, по которой пользователь обращается в поддержку. Решение Watson Agent Assist от IBM использует алгоритм распознавания естественной речи и контекста и конкретизирует беседу, задавая правильные вопросы о возникших проблемах для подбора рекомендаций по их решению, одновременно собирая ключевую информацию о заказчике.
«Обеспечивая доступ к передовым решениям и предоставляя качественное сервисное обслуживание, мы улучшаем пользовательский опыт заказчиков, — сказал старший вице-президент и главный операционный директор Lenovo Intelligent Devices Джамми Ту (Jammi Tu). — Работая совместно с IBM, мы расширяем возможности нашей сервисной поддержки, внедряя в колл-центрах решения IBM Watson Agent Assist, технологии дополненной реальности и погодной аналитики, которые помогают нам обеспечивать быстрое, персонализированное и непрерывное обслуживание заказчиков на том уровне, который они ожидают от надёжной технологической компании».
Разработанное IBM решение сокращает затраты Lenovo на сервисное обслуживание, одновременно повышая прибыльность – за счет использования возможностей Центров Взаимодействия с Заказчиками IBM (IBM Customer Engagement Centers), расположенных по всему миру, а также когнитивных решений, среди которых:*Помощник оператора Watson Agent Assist*, который собирает и анализирует историю взаимодействия и предпочтения заказчиков, руководства по продуктам, техническую документацию и любой связанный с продуктом контент, включая списки часто задаваемых вопросов, посты на профильных форумах и в социальных сетях, предоставляя всю эту информацию по первому требованию оператора колл-центра.*Технологии уведомления о погодных условиях IBM Weather Alerting*, в реальном времени предупреждают операторов колл-центров и технических специалистов о погодных условиях на ближайшие 72 часа, и, основываясь на данных геопозиционирования, прогнозируют время, необходимое, чтобы добраться до заказчика, и корректирует график выездов для обслуживания.*Дополненная реальность*, позволяющая более 19 тысячам сервисным специалистам обеспечивать непрерывное обслуживание по всему миру. Эта технология предоставляет заказчикам возможность транслировать видеозапись в реальном времени того оборудования, которое требует ремонта, чтобы эксперты IBM могли виртуально рисовать прямо поверх видео, объясняя шаги, необходимые для решения проблемы.«Наши долговременные взаимоотношения с Lenovo, основанные на взаимном уважении двух лидеров отрасли, объединяющих усилия для создания лучших решений для своих заказчиков, продолжаются, — сказал старший вице-президент по Глобальным технологическим сервисам IBM Мартин Джeттер (Martin Jetter). — Чтобы поднять качество сервисной поддержки заказчиков Lenovo на новый уровень, мы предоставляем этой компании самые передовые технологические решения и услуги, помогающие улучшить клиентский опыт при обращении в колл-центры».
Сервисы технологической поддержки IBM предоставляют услуги международного уровня в более чем 200 странах мира, на 127 языках, через 57 удалённых центров клиентской поддержки. Более 19 000 профессионалов обрабатывают 6 миллионов запросов по более чем 30 тысячам продуктов.
*Минск, 17 сентября 2018 г.*  — На конференции Transform 2.0 компания *Lenovo* (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), входящая в глобальный рейтинг Fortune 500 и являющаяся лидером интеллектуальной трансформации, заключила глобальное партнёрское соглашение с компанией *NetApp* (NASDAQ: NTAP), которая также входит в рейтинг Fortune 500 и является признанным лидером в построении решений для хранения данных и предоставлении гибридных облачных услуг. Основная цель сотрудничества двух компаний — создание и продвижение инновационных технологий, которые упростят компаниям различного масштаба модернизацию существующих ИТ-инфраструктур и ускорят их цифровую трансформацию. Будучи лидерами в сферах высокопроизводительных вычислений и построения систем хранения данных с использованием флеш-технологий, Lenovo и NetApp занимают уникальную позицию и готовы предложить предприятиям любого масштаба совместные инновационные решения, которые позволят заказчикам по всему миру модернизировать свои ИТ-инфраструктуры, находящиеся как в локальных дата-центрах, так и в облаке.
Две компании совместно разрабатывают широкое портфолио новых продуктов для хранения данных под брендом Lenovo. Новые продукты объединяют лучшие в отрасли решения для управления данными от NetApp со знаменитой аппаратной инфраструктурой ThinkSystem от Lenovo. Эти новые продукты будут использовать программное обеспечение от NetApp и будут создаваться на производственных мощностях Lenovo.
Кроме того, Lenovo и NetApp объявили о создании нового совместного предприятия в Китае, задачей которого будет поставка локализованных и спроектированных под потребности китайского рынка продуктов для хранения и управления данными. Новое совместное предприятие ожидает разрешений от местных регуляторов и начнёт операционную деятельность уже весной 2019 года.
«Lenovo последовательно стремится к построению ИТ-решений нового поколения — интеллектуальной трансформации бизнеса путем расширения спектра предложений для дата-центров, ориентированных на актуальные потребности заказчиков, — комментирует председатель совета директоров и исполнительный директор Lenovo Ян Юаньцин (Yang Yuanqing). — Чтобы удовлетворить потребности наших заказчиков, мы заключаем и поддерживаем партнерские отношения с глобальными лидерами в различных сегментах рынка решений для дата-центров».
«В современной экономике глобального масштаба компаниям требуются совершенно новые подходы к организации ИТ-инфраструктур, которые помогут им на пути к цифровой трансформации. Благодаря новому партнерскому соглашению Lenovo и NetApp предложат своим заказчикам комплексное портфолио продуктов, решений и сервисных услуг, не имеющее аналогов на современном рынке, — комментирует старший исполнительный директор NetApp Джордж Курьян (George Kurian). — Объединяя дополняющие друг друга сильные стороны в построении инновационных решений, ориентированных на актуальные потребности, Lenovo и NetApp установят новые отраслевые стандарты и ускорят успех своих заказчиков».
«Lenovo и NetApp занимают уникальные позиции на рынке, позволяющие им предложить своим заказчикам новое поколение высокопроизводительных решений для хранения и управления данными, которые обеспечат компаниям по всему миру совершенно новые уровни производительности, эффективности и гибкости, — сказал исполнительный вице-президент Lenovo и президент Lenovo Data Center Group Кирк Скауген (Kirk Skaugen). — Сегодня Lenovo является самой быстрорастущей серверной компанией в мире и остаётся верной своему стремлению быть самым надежным партнером для компаний, проводящих цифровую трансформацию бизнеса. Новые решения для хранения и обработки данных будут доступны для заказа в более чем 160 странах мира. Это стало возможным благодаря нашей развитой системе поставок, наличием сервисных центров по всему миру и постоянно растущей глобальной экосистеме партнеров».
Первые решения в рамках этого партнерства — линейки систем хранения данных Lenovo ThinkSystem серий DE и DM — станут доступны к заказу уже в ближайшее время. Более подробную информацию о стратегическом партнерстве и другие новости с Transform 2.0 можно найти на странице [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

